

Low consumption lifestyles create more wealth than acting "rich" - sleepingbot
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/style/longterm/books/chap1/millionairenextdoor.htm

======
kbob
So. Millionaires save like crazy. They devote their lives to hoarding money
(bad connotation unintended), to the exclusion of a lot of other material
goods.

This sounds like a compulsive behaviour. Should we regard excessive frugality
as a sickness and millionaires as pitiable? Serious question.

(Full disclosure. I am a first generation millionaire by this article's
criteria. But I don't fit the profile very well -- not an entrepreneur, my
wife earns about as much as me, we've bought "foreign luxury cars" and an
expensive house. And most important, we have no kids (which explains why we
have money - we're DINKs).)

------
mooism2
No.

The article describes wealth accumulation. Not wealth creation. Wealth
creation is what pays for their income.

~~~
sleepingbot
Are you sure? If you have time, re-read the article.

